# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Super Dwarf/Jampea Reticulated Python

## abuja

For the last few days I've been testing the ground on some medium-sized snakes, meaning 6-10 feet. My next stop is the reticulated python, but not the normal-sized one, the jampeas and super dwarfs. Are their husbandry requirements identical to their larger cousins, except for the size cage? How much do they cost? How bout their temperaments?

----------


## PigsnPythons

Thanks for posting this b/c I'm considering one as well, if you don't mind I'd like to add a question:

Assuming the snake stayed int he 6-7 ft range, would a 41 qt sterilite be acceptable?

----------


## abuja

Hahahaha, no prob. Hey, you're in North Carolina? Where, I'm in Asheville, out west.

----------


## mainbutter

A note of caution, jampeas are often considered "dwarf retics", while they don't get as big as full sized retics, they still get very big.

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

First: Jampea dwarfs are alot smaller in size than mainlands, BUT FEMALES CAN REACH 16 foot!

Second: Super Dwarfs stay around 6-8 foot. they are about 1000.00 bucks each, and relatively hard to find CB... adults prefer similar housing to a carpet python, they are somewhat arboreal.

there are a ton of different retic locales so go do research before buying em.
i suggest going to the constrictor forums, i know many knowledgeable retic owners on there

----------

_PigsnPythons_ (08-04-2009)

----------


## PigsnPythons

I'm in Raleigh.  I was just near Black Mtn this weekend though...lol

Also, I'm pretty sure Garrick at royal constrictor designs has some cb super dwarfs.  I've bought ball pythons from him before and he is great.  If I decide to get mine, he is probably who I will go with.

----------


## abuja

> I'm in Raleigh.  I was just near Black Mtn this weekend though...lol
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure Garrick at royal constrictor designs has some cb super dwarfs.  I've bought ball pythons from him before and he is great.  If I decide to get mine, he is probably who I will go with.


Raleigh?? How long have you lived there? I just moved to Asheville in August of '07 from Raleigh.

$1000??? That's a wee bit pricey. What's the average size of a male Jampea?

----------


## mainbutter

CB SD 'tics aren't quite $1000 nowadays from the prices I have seen around, I've seen 'em as low as $500ish.  In fact bob clark lists them on his site at $650.They are still pricey compared to many other non-morph snakes, but there just aren't as many of them around yet.  They aren't impossible to find either, but certainly more difficult than your average corn snake.

In addition, bob clark prices his jamps only a little less than SDs, at $500, so both are certainly multiple times more expensive than a regular 'tic.

This is all I have to say on Jamps: they do get big.

YouTube - Big Jampea

Granted that's a female, but males will still get big enough to be considered a big snake.

Be prepared for a big snake if you get a jamp.  They are active, they are inquisitive, and they deserve respect.

This is not to dissuade you, just so that you're not surprised about how big a "dwarf" snake can get.

----------


## abuja

As I said in my first post, I'm on the hunt for medium sized snakes, males sized 6-10 feet. Besides the much-too-large jampea, and the perfect-but-pricey super dwarf, what other nicely sized snakes that make good second snakes (following a happy ball python) are out there that you'd recommend?

----------


## Jyson

> For the last few days I've been testing the ground on some medium-sized snakes, meaning 6-10 feet. My next stop is the reticulated python, but not the normal-sized one, the jampeas and super dwarfs. Are their husbandry requirements identical to their larger cousins, except for the size cage? How much do they cost? How bout their temperaments?


If you are looking for a retic at that size, then there are alot of options, although I would not recomend a Jampea. Super Dwarfs, SD/Jampea cross stay within that size range.




> First: Jampea dwarfs are alot smaller in size than mainlands, BUT FEMALES CAN REACH 16 foot!
> 
> Second: Super Dwarfs stay around 6-8 foot. they are about 1000.00 bucks each, and relatively hard to find CB... adults prefer similar housing to a carpet python, they are somewhat arboreal.
> 
> there are a ton of different retic locales so go do research before buying em.
> i suggest going to the constrictor forums, i know many knowledgeable retic owners on there


I agree, however Super Dwarfs don't sell for 1000.00 anymore, I got mine last year for 500$ each. The average price range now is 500 - 750, depending on the breeder you purchase from.

----------


## Jyson

> As I said in my first post, I'm on the hunt for medium sized snakes, males sized 6-10 feet. Besides the much-too-large jampea, and the perfect-but-pricey super dwarf, what other nicely sized snakes that make good second snakes (following a happy ball python) are out there that you'd recommend?


Columbian Boas (BCI) get to a good size 8-10 max. Other than that you should really look into carpets, I don't know much about them, but I do know that there are some that get to the size you are looking for.

----------


## mainbutter

> Columbian Boas (BCI) get to a good size 8-10 max. Other than that you should really look into carpets, I don't know much about them, but I do know that there are some that get to the size you are looking for.


+1 on carpets and BCIs.  Both are common enough to be affordable, both are a little bit "bigger" for snake sizes, both are easy to take care of.  I personally have a coastal carpet python and love her to bits.

Blood pythons are another option, shorter than BCIs and carpets, but certainly just about the heaviest-bodied snake on the planet.  An 8 year old blood python is spectacular to behold.

----------


## abuja

I considered Boa Constrictors, and I don't know why I left the idea alone for a little bit.

I looked at the coastal carpet python just now, and what a beauty! Where did you get yours from, mainbutter?

----------


## Denial

I wou ld dish out the cash and a get a super dwarf. There only around 500 now. I would stay away from jamps though if your looking for a snake that maxes out at 10 becuase well you saw the video that was posted. They may label them dwarfs but in my book a snake that big is not a dwarf.

----------


## abuja

> I wou ld dish out the cash and a get a super dwarf. There only around 500 now. I would stay away from jamps though if your looking for a snake that maxes out at 10 becuase well you saw the video that was posted. They may label them dwarfs but in my book a snake that big is not a dwarf.


I would dish out the cash if it weren't for the fact I'm 12 and live with my dad full-time, who hates snakes to begin with and would definitely NOT pay that much for a snake. I would try to earn money, but my $200 was just spent on my ball python's new enclosure. Basically, he's not willing to pay more than $500 on the snake and all of its stuff put together, which really limits my options.

----------


## Denial

oh I didnt know how old you were. I would stick to the balls for a while and make sure you get your husbandry down and everything and make sure your interests dont change as you get older. Once you get older and get a car your interests in stuff may change

----------


## abuja

> oh I didnt know how old you were. I would stick to the balls for a while and make sure you get your husbandry down and everything and make sure your interests dont change as you get older. Once you get older and get a car your interests in stuff may change


I figured my age would change things. Can everyone think of me as going into 9th grade?

I would be unable to get another snake until at least winter, probably not for another year till next summer because my dad needs to find another job and pass his CPA exam. I know people think that teenagers tend to change a lot, but I've loved snakes since I was 7 and am still wanting more. The reason I want a low maintenance snake is that I'm unsure of the workload in high school, and it will probably take up much of my time. My little ball python, Abuja, is doing well and feeding regularly, but I do agree with you there, that I should keep him for a longer period of time before moving up to a larger and harder to care for snake. This thread was made with the knowledge that I wouldn't be getting another snake until at least 6 probably 12 months.

----------


## Denial

Teenagers do change alot. I know first hand. I got in over my head when I first started and I wasnt much older then you. If you want a retic your only about 2 hours from me get your dad to drive you down and I have some you can handle andn feed and see if you would still like to have one. Im not trying to discourage you or anything but I know exactly how it is to be a teenager and want a big snake.

----------

mikel81 (09-28-2012)

----------


## AjBalls

> Assuming the snake stayed int he 6-7 ft range, would a 41 qt sterilite be acceptable?


Not a chance. Retics are far more active for something that size. Most people I know would recommend a 4'x2' for an SD.

----------


## abuja

> Teenagers do change alot. I know first hand. I got in over my head when I first started and I wasnt much older then you. If you want a retic your only about 2 hours from me get your dad to drive you down and I have some you can handle andn feed and see if you would still like to have one. Im not trying to discourage you or anything but I know exactly how it is to be a teenager and want a big snake.


Really? What days are good for you? Also, if you could help me cure my dad's dislike of snakes (my 25" bp is pushing him  :Razz: ), that would be great! Hahaha  :Very Happy: . Yeah, you feel like you're ready for the challenge but no one else thinks so, ya know?

----------


## Wh00h0069

If I were you, I would go with a boa. They are likely going to be cheaper than sd retics, and are the exact size you are looking for. I have also heard that sd retics are very aggressive.

BTW, you mentioned that people seem to change during their teenage years. Research has shown that teenagers brains are still developing, especially their frontal lobes, which is their decision making part of the brain. So, it is true that teenagers do change.

----------


## abuja

> If I were you, I would go with a boa. They are likely going to be cheaper than sd retics, and are the exact size you are looking for. I have also heard that sd retics are very aggressive.
> 
> BTW, you mentioned that people seem to change during their teenage years. Research has shown that teenagers brains are still developing, especially their frontal lobes, which is their decision making part of the brain. So, it is true that teenagers do change.


Yeah. I just don't want to admit my personality and likes/dislikes are changing... I just can't ever see myself without snakes within my top 10 priority list.

----------


## Wh00h0069

> Yeah. I just don't want to admit my personality and likes/dislikes are changing... I just can't ever see myself without snakes within my top 10 priority list.


Hopefully that will not happen. A lot of snake breeders, including myself, have been into snakes since we were children. When I was a child, I was very fascinated by snakes. Once I was responsible enough to take care of a snake, and was making enough money to buy and care for one, my mom let me buy one. I have not looked back ever since. I bought my first one when I was around sixteen. 

If I were you, I would not buy too many until you are sure that you will not grow out of wanting them. If you are planning on going away to college, then I would wait until after you finish to buy more snakes. Eventually work and relationships may change your mind concering snakes, so that is something to consider too. 

Either way, let us know what you decide.

----------


## PigsnPythons

> Not a chance. Retics are far more active for something that size. Most people I know would recommend a 4'x2' for an SD.


Thanks!

----------


## Denial

Your dad is more then welcome to come handle which ever ones he would like to. Two of my retics are a little high strung but I have one that is sweet as can be

----------


## abuja

> Your dad is more then welcome to come handle which ever ones he would like to. Two of my retics are a little high strung but I have one that is sweet as can be


Awesome! Thank you so much. We're free today, friday, saturday, sunday, etc, every day but thursday, so which day is best for you is good for us.

----------


## BallPythons9

> If I were you, I would go with a boa. They are likely going to be cheaper than sd retics, and are the exact size you are looking for. I have also heard that sd retics are very aggressive.
> 
> BTW, you mentioned that people seem to change during their teenage years. Research has shown that teenagers brains are still developing, especially their frontal lobes, which is their decision making part of the brain. So, it is true that teenagers do change.


So far everything you have mentioned are true and helpful to the OP, however, I think SD's tend to be a little more "high strung" and have aggressive feeding responses rather than being truly aggressive to their keepers. I think that can lead some people to think they are aggressive when they are really not. Also a CB SD raised from a baby should calm down over time much more than a wild caught one would.

----------


## abuja

So everyone agrees that Super Dwarfs can make good pets if handled from a young age? I know a BCI would have a better temperament, but I like a challenge. Who are some of the super dwarf owners on this site, and can you post pics, please?

----------


## Jyson

> So everyone agrees that Super Dwarfs can make good pets if handled from a young age? I know a BCI would have a better temperament, but I like a challenge. Who are some of the super dwarf owners on this site, and can you post pics, please?


To tell you the truth, they aren't that aggressive at all. Their feeding response is incredible, but once you get them out of the cage, they can be very manageable. I have never heard mine hiss ever, and I have only been biten once, and that was just my mistake.

But I agree with Denial, given your age, I would wait on SD retics and get a ball python. Trust me if SD retics are something you truely want then when the time comes you're still going to want it just as bad, plus they'll be more affordable. I wanted to get my first snake when I was 13, but my folks stepped in. As a result, I got my first on my 18th B-day, and I thank them for that, I wasn't prepared for one at that time. Also if you just want a low maintence snake, ball pythons are a better choice imho.

But then again, that is just my  :twocents:

----------


## abuja

> To tell you the truth, they aren't that aggressive at all. Their feeding response is incredible, but once you get them out of the cage, they can be very manageable. I have never heard mine hiss ever, and I have only been biten once, and that was just my mistake.
> 
> But I agree with Denial, given your age, I would wait on SD retics and get a ball python. Trust me if SD retics are something you truely want then when the time comes you're still going to want it just as bad, plus they'll be more affordable. I wanted to get my first snake when I was 13, but my folks stepped in. As a result, I got my first on my 18th B-day, and I thank them for that, I wasn't prepared for one at that time. Also if you just want a low maintence snake, ball pythons are a better choice imho.
> 
> But then again, that is just my


If I were to get a 2nd bp, I'd get a female so in the future I could breed her to my normal male. What morphs are good morphs to prep me for future breeding possibility? Actually, what would a het. albino female and a normal male produce? I can get a het. albino female for less than $100, including shipping.

----------


## specialk01510

> If I were to get a 2nd bp, I'd get a female so in the future I could breed her to my normal male. What morphs are good morphs to prep me for future breeding possibility? Actually, what would a het. albino female and a normal male produce? I can get a het. albino female for less than $100, including shipping.


A Het albino and a normal would produce het albino's and normals. You wouldnt be able to tell which ones are which. Then you would have to breed two het albinos together to have a chance at breeding an albino. I think I got that right.

----------


## abuja

From what I know, a spider and a normal would produce all spiders, correct? Same with a pinstripe. Would that work with a bumblebee?

----------


## Denial

no you wouldnt get all spiders but you would get some spiders

----------


## abuja

> no you wouldnt get all spiders but you would get some spiders


Aww...I wouldn't be able to breed her for several years, though, until I move out and she comes of breeding age.

Anyways, Denial, can I visit your retics? I don't care if you don't want some teenager holding your pythons and annies.

----------


## abuja

Oops! That post kinda made it sound like I was coming over no matter what, huh? No, I meant that I don't mind if you don't want me to come over, I won't go.

----------


## Denial

no I dont mind. You can hold whatever you would like but just a heads up cookie my female green anaconda has musked and bitten people. And my retics are a little fast but your more then welcome to handle whoever you would like.

----------


## abuja

> no I dont mind. You can hold whatever you would like but just a heads up cookie my female green anaconda has musked and bitten people. And my retics are a little fast but your more then welcome to handle whoever you would like.


Oh, thanks so much! So when could I visit along with where? By the way, we haven't really been introduced, I'm Samantha, call me Sam.

----------


## Denial

my names danny. I was actually going to feed everyone tonight so it would probably be 4-5 days before you could get the big guys out to mess with them. Because they should already digest most of the rabbits by then

----------


## abuja

Great! My dad says he'll look at his calendar to see what days we're free. Mondays or Tuesdays good for you?

----------


## Denial

yea thats fine

----------


## abuja

> yea thats fine


Thank you so much! PM me the exact info?

----------


## mainbutter

I just wanted to say that this thread is exactly what this community needs!  Sharing, helping out, and goodwill make this place awesome.

----------

_abuja_ (08-07-2009),_dc4teg_ (08-10-2009),_Denial_ (08-10-2009),_Jyson_ (08-07-2009),_nixer_ (08-07-2009)

----------


## nixer

> i just wanted to say that this thread is exactly what this community needs!  Sharing, helping out, and goodwill make this place awesome.


x2

----------


## abuja

Yeah...

I'd say the range of my wanted male snake is 6-15 feet, BUT my dad isn't so much scared of my 25" bp, but his heart rate goes up when that 25" bp stretches out and starts crawling towards him! LOL. Any tips for helping him get over his fear, thus allowing me to get a gentle giant snake? I've already tried logic, I guess he just needs to handle one and see that they're not scary or USUALLY not dangerous.

----------


## Denial

you might need to just let him get used to the ball for a while. See retics are alot faster and more curious then ball pythons and sometimes they move so quickly it does make you jump. Ive had oskar come at my face so fast I thought he was striking but he was just trying to figure out what I was doing. I mean you can try to get him to handle a large snake but it may just frighten him even more. A great starter snake that doesnt get as big as giants is redtails they still get a decent size with some good girth but they are still managable. But im free monday and tuesday if you guys want to drive down and he can handle a giant if he feels comfortable with it. If not I have plenty of baby burms and a baby retic.

----------


## abuja

> you might need to just let him get used to the ball for a while. See retics are alot faster and more curious then ball pythons and sometimes they move so quickly it does make you jump. Ive had oskar come at my face so fast I thought he was striking but he was just trying to figure out what I was doing. I mean you can try to get him to handle a large snake but it may just frighten him even more. A great starter snake that doesnt get as big as giants is redtails they still get a decent size with some good girth but they are still managable. But im free monday and tuesday if you guys want to drive down and he can handle a giant if he feels comfortable with it. If not I have plenty of baby burms and a baby retic.


Yeah, retics would definitely scare him and might make _me_ nervous! Monday is fine with us. He still doesn't feel totally comfortable with driving to a stranger's house, but I'm pretty sure he'll do it! What's your address, we can plug it in to the GPS?

----------


## Denial

pm sent

----------


## retic720

@mainbutter:

*sniff.

This is why I like it here  :Wink:

----------

